# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Hacking into someones dream

## SigurRos

Shared dreaming, is it possible?

----------


## wasup

Probably.

----------


## SigurRos

Blunt, but on the money, I suspect.

----------


## Astromancer

Wow. I don't think that was a coincidence. But i'm stoopid so...

----------


## h0ju

You could have been 'sleepwalking'. My brother reported these as dreams aswell until he was informed he was sleepwalking.

----------


## Canon

Probably coincidence, but that is pretty crazy.

----------


## sh2dak

LOL. Don't know what to think of that. 

I think you mean a shared dream and not hacking into someone elses dream, lol. 
I can imagine it now, starting up a pc in your dream: Lucid Windows 2000/xp. Then opening Lucid Command. LOL!!!!! typing in someones brain address and connecting.

----------


## Gus

when i was pretty good at astral projection i used to have...

visits... with a young lady that goes to my school

for 3 consecutive nights i did this and each day at school we talked of her wildly erotic dreams that involved us 2

coincidence?

one time i got one of my buddies high and ap'd and got him oob and we went and did shit in the astral

next day he was like 'i was just trippin out man' even though me and him both remembered the exact same chain of events

except when he went somewhere else and started fuckin with a kids dreams   ::|:  

coincidence?

i think not, dream sharing is the same concept, only more to fit ones own liking as their mind partially creates the dream world they experience (most the time) sometimes it fully creates it

----------


## wasup

I find it lovely how you say "we got high then astral projected!"

I've also heard "I can only do telephathy when I have marijuana in my system"

----------


## DuB

> _Originally posted by h0ju_
> *You could have been 'sleepwalking'. My brother reported these as dreams aswell until he was informed he was sleepwalking.*



That's an interesting thought, however, he did say that he dreamt he kicked someone's door down, soooo......   ::wink::  

It did make me think though, what would happen if you became lucid while sleepwalking? I wonder if it's even possible, since you're not actually dreaming? Maybe you'd become "lucid" to the fact that you're sleepwalking, and consequently wake up?  ::makeitstop::

----------


## SigurRos

Dream sharing isn't something I'm in pursuit of really. Just a decent lucid dream will do for me.

----------


## Artie J

Did he say he dreamt someone was trying to get into his room AFTER you told him of LDing about trying to open the door to his room?
big difference, you know.

----------


## kafine

Maybe you were kicking the floor or something and making a noise. If he heard you that might have done it.

----------


## danbarber

> _Originally posted by Artie J_
> *Did he say he dreamt someone was trying to get into his room AFTER you told him of LDing about trying to open the door to his room?
> big difference, you know.*



My question exactly.

----------


## SigurRos

No, actually it was he that told me. It hadn't occured to me before he mentioned it. I don't tend to talk about dreams with people.

----------


## danbarber

In that case I'll go with coincidence for my conclusion. Unless it happens again, then I'll change my mind.

----------


## Prinxess

I know that you can have shared dream unintentionally, but has anyone learned any techniques for deliberatly getting into someone's dream? I'm sure it's all about technique once you've become lucid.

----------


## iced

you should find out if he often dreams about paranoia. if this is the first time he ever thought someone was trying to get into his room then this can't be a coincidence. however, telepathy is impossible  heh

----------


## mongreloctopus

I can't claim to have any solid evidence for the existence of this, but at the same time I don't have any reason to disbelieve that "dream sharing" is possible.  I think it's a little naïve to think that modern-day science has unravelled all of the mysteries of the universe...We don't even know how or why the mind (sentience) works.  In terms of this psyche-sharing, the only experience I have had is dreaming about a very specific situation dealing with specific people, only to find out later that what I had dreamt and what had happened, had in fact occurred at almost the exact same time (There is only one time in which I had written down my dream with the date in a journal, and so I could verify that it had in fact been the same night).  I believe in the existence of coincidences, but I also attended a lecture in the Carnegie Lecture Series in Washington, DC at GWU, by a mathematician/statistician who had worked out a dissertation that coincidences are not as frequent as we think, and are in fact relatively rare.  We often overlook the connectedness of everything around us.  I often find myself having the exact same thought as someone with whom I have spent a lot of time with--it has happened so frequently, in fact, that I once entertained the idea of actually writing down each occurrence, the circumstances surrounding the occurrence, and how close our brains were to each other (for a while I imagined that there was some amount of radiation being released from the neuron-system that could "interfere" with another's neuron-system...but I scrapped this theory when I had the same occurrences at completely random distances; a few times even across the Atlantic).  True skepticism does not mean denying the possibility of the existence of these phenomena (this is called narrow-mindedness), but rather taking the most neutral stance one can.

----------


## nanami-zero

::shock::  
SCARY!!!!

----------


## WaaayOutThere

Hmm, this is kind of hard to decide.  Coincidence?  Maybe, but then maybe not.  I've had lucid dreams that I thought were my own personal realm.  I did things with someone I know in waking life, and then they had something to say about it the next day.  It was really strange and has made me extra careful about what I do in lucid dreams with people I actually know!

----------


## Neruo

Kind of cool. Coincidence, but funny coincidence  :smiley:

----------


## hop_ic

I think that you left your body and didn't realize it while you were dreaming and you tried to get in their rooms. What I am saying is maybe your soul left your body?

----------


## DarkMind

> _Originally posted by SigurRos_
> *I fell back to sleep this morning and became lucid. I dreamt I went upstairs, kicked down the door to a friends room, and he was asleep so I walked over to another friends room, tried opening the door, but couldn't get in. Then I woke up, in bed.
> 
> When I saw friend 2 later on, he said he dreamt someone was trying to get into his room.
> 
> Coincidence? Scary shit!*



High-level stuff........not sure if one day I will want to try this   ::D:

----------


## DarkMind

> _Originally posted by WaaayOutThere_
> *Hmm, this is kind of hard to decide. *Coincidence? *Maybe, but then maybe not. *I've had lucid dreams that I thought were my own personal realm. *I did things with someone I know in waking life, and then they had something to say about it the next day. *It was really strange and has made me extra careful about what I do in lucid dreams with people I actually know!*



Agreed   ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

Splash entered my dreams a month ago, and she was in a white robe...(and had her pink sash, that seemed to disappear into the background). I know very well that I could conquer over her, but I am not that mean.
I can do that too!! It usually starts as a simple WILD, and after I check the clock (don't want to miss my curfew, even in this dream), I might enter my niece's dreams!!)
Oh and BTW, I really loved that Spongebob when he ...?ed, and hacked into other people's dreams!!

----------

